# I want a Betta :-)



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone

I am really wanting to get myself a male Betta, my LFS has three males in at the moment of which he said he will hold one for me until i have my tank set up right. I just want to know the best set up for a lone Betta - tank size, filter etc. any help or advice would be much appreciated. :betta:


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

A 5g tank would be great.

Add a couple live plants and the proper lighting. Heat is important as well, since these fish are tropical. A filter suitable for a 5g tank is fine, just be sure it's not so strong that the fish's fins get stuck to it.

In a 5g set up, you could even get a snail or two (to help keep algae down as well as for something else to look at in the tank.)


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Well Sadly i lost my Male convict this morning *sad, absolutely gutted he was a gorgeous specimen. so i may use his old tank which is a 10 gallon, obviously would have to sterilise tank and start all over again as i dont know why i lost him, all tank parameters were fine. i will do som eresearch into what filter, heater, plants etc to obtain for my Betta when i get him


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am so sorry about your convict.Its always sad to lose a fish

Ten gallons is perfect,the betta will love it.Absolutly think of live plants too as they love to play in them.I have a top covered in duckweed and my red dragon is a ninja,lol.He hides in the duckweed(No one tell him red doesnt exactly blend into green,haha!)You can use a HOB filter or whatever,just be sure to turn the flow down.marina A285 S10 Power Filter These are highly recommended by betta keepers as they have a built in sponge filter and fits in tight space,and has a flow regulator.

An adjustable heater is best,as he will like to be kept warm.I keep mine in 84,and breed them in 86 and up.

A lid is also a good idea or at least floating plants.They jump and it takes a betta awhile to die,because they dont suffocate like most fish,they die by drying out.

Also,think about cycling the tank for him.It will be more stable and easier on him.


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, i planned to fishless cycle the tank anyway, as my LFS shop said he will hold the Betta until i am ready (he good like that). Also the heater in my convicts tank had stopped working which may have contributed to his death, i didnt think anything of it as the light was still coming on/off?? so i thought it was working. i now know to check!! :-(


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah thats a hard lesson to learn.Many suggest to replace them each year.I dont myself just because as many tanks as I have I cant afford that,lol.But a good quality one is worth the piece of mind.

Also a thermometer is your friend.Not the stick on ones,those are unreliable.The in tank floaty ones.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Majerah1! They are definitely jumpers! I've had lids on tanks that had the tiniest hole in them, and the bettas _still_ managed to jump out the hole! Ugh! Silly things!

Sometimes if you put them back in the tank they will moisten back up and be fine, but sometimes their swim bladder is damaged from being out of the water for so long and the fish swims funny and eventually dies.


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

my 10g tank has a full lid so im okay with that. I am however finding it hard to find a HOB filter online here in the UK  all the ones i have found are too big/powerful for the tank/betta - i will keep searching though. What substrate/plants are best for a betta/plants as i would really love a proper planted aquarium for him, not the plastic ones i have in my current 32g (not my choice thats how it came and dont know how to go about changing it without having to start from scratch cycling etc - what a complete noob!!)

sorry to keep asking so many questions i just want to get this right for the little man


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

oh and what kind of lighting


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

IF you dont mind Ebay:Hagen Marina S10 Slim Aquarium Power Filter 10 Gallon | eBay UK
The seller seems to have great feedback too.

Bettas like any plants.I have crypts in one of my tanks,and java ferns.They are not big on a whole lotta light so lowlight plants are great.What type of hood do you have?Does it have a light fixture?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

25 Live Aquatic Aquarium Plants Easy Grow Best on Ebay | eBay UK
Found that too,lol.


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks for the links, really helpful. Its not got a light fitting as yet, didnt need one before now. what do you suggest? the hood is a full hood with a separate moisture guard a light fitting could be attached to the hood - just need to know what type i need?


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

oh i do have som cobomba in there already as my LFS doesnt have a huge selection and they said this plant would be fine for my little man? oh and do they like alot of plants, i know the like to hide in them, obviously i dont want to fill my tank as i wont get to see the little guy


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would go with a light that is suitable for aquarium plants. Most bulbs that are for aquariums don't work well enough to keep the plants alive. The bonus with aquarium plant bulbs is that they are suitable for the fish as well. (I've got a Lifeglo on my 20g and an Aqueon Floramax on my 36g.) Both are made for aquarium plants but are more than enough for the livestock as well.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I personally recommend this ebay seller for live plants. I use them myself and the plants have always been good quality 15-LIVE-AQUARIUM-AQUATIC-TROPICAL-FISH-TANK-PLANTS


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

I am planning to buy a pair or more bettas. To find a female may be difficult. My community tank contains tiger barbs, but I have two ten gallon tanks, in which my bettas would be perfectly happy. I am going to breed them. TGhey are snail killers, but it is good sometimes to cut snail population down.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just be careful... males will often kill females.... they just are not friendly fish, lol.


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

Usually, if the male is sexualy mature and the tank is large enough, it does not happen. The female ither accepts the courting, or simply retreats and hides among the plants. Most often, if food is abundant, the male starts building nest, If he does not and continues to chase the female, he and the female are not ready, I separate them for a while.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have to disagree with you on that.I have placed a male and female in a 55 gallon,planted with caves and such and the male was relentless on the pursuit of her.He did indeed kill her.My fish are always in top condition,as i breed them myself.

The only splendens who you can keep paired up safely is wild strains.Its extremely hard to find pure wild strains splendens,as plakats do not count.

You have to understand every betta found in petstores with the long flowy fins are decended from the fish specifically bred for fighting.They are not bred to be kept together,and doing so is asking for trouble,regardless of the size of the tank,other fish ect.Once they find each other you will have a fight on your hands,even if they do decide to breed.Once those fry become free swimming and the female decides she wants to eat lunch,the male will defend the fry,usually resulting in a ripped up female.

Its just not worth the stress to try to keep them together.


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

As some wrote, every betta has its own personality. I had a different strain; males lived together in the same tank, where they were born and grew up until I separated them once. Once separated, they could not be reunited in one tank, but females were still easily tolerated. I kept dozens of females with one betta male, when they were not in a breeding mood.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Indeed,they do,but they are still bettas,and while it worked for you,(siblings makes a very large difference in this matter)there is no way that the majority who will try this will end up with even similiar results.


----------

